

Discuss HN: Small App vs Big App - niico

This just came to my mind while reading HN.<p>Is it better to create a quick app (a weekend of coding) and start making small but quick income or would you rather spend a month or two building something bigger in order to have a larger income but might take longer.<p>Lets say you already have a full time job and this will be just a side income.
======
dterra
I think it really depends on the idea. Sometimes it is good to write it over
the weekend, release it, and see what up. Now if you are building a more
interesting service, I would go for the two months. Sorry, but if I don't know
the app, I cant tell!

------
fookyong
it depends how much risk you want to take with your free time :)

nothing is guaranteed. neither your small or big project is guaranteed to earn
a cent. so all it comes down to is how much of your time are you willing to
give up and how enthusiastic are you about each idea.

I will say this though - I spent about 6 months doing a "big" side project and
now I'm working on a couple of smaller projects, for fun. The big project can
sit in the background earning income, giving you more free time to experiment.

